
Ask HN: Keep your site off Google search? - danielovichdk
Is there more to it than adding X-Robots-Tag to your header for the whole site?<p>Thanks
======
speedgoose
You can ban the IP adresses from Google.

~~~
catacombs
How?

------
verdverm
Google will respect your robot.txt

Put the values you'd like in there

